# Is this a Norway rat??



## luv2drum (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what kind of rat this was? The close up is of the tail; it has no hair and is kind of rough.


----------



## jigman29 (Jul 28, 2013)

yup that's what it looks like to me.We have them around the barn and they seem to be a little smarter and harder to kill than most.


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 28, 2013)

They are smart, can't catch them in a trap.. 22lr. is the only thing I have any sucess with...


----------



## Buckbuster (Jul 28, 2013)

Jack Russell terrier will take care of them.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 28, 2013)

Some call em roof rats!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 28, 2013)

That's biggun!


----------



## MOTS (Jul 29, 2013)

Well this is the Bragging Board---Photos area, so congratulations on such a magnificent  beast!


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 29, 2013)

A Norway Rat's tail is shorter than it's head & body length. It's nose is blunt & small ears. A Roof Rat has a tail longer than it's head & body with bigger ears & a sharp nose. I'll attach a drawing.


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 29, 2013)

MOTS said:


> Well this is the Bragging Board---Photos area, so congratulations on such a magnificent  beast!



GEE Thanks....
I wasn't sure were to put this to ask for help Identifing it.  Yup I laid it on a regular concrete block the nose stuck a little past one end and the tail drooped over the other end...

I may have to fence in the area so I can turn my daschund loose on them... but they do make for fun target practice...


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 29, 2013)

mike1225 said:


> A Norway Rat's tail is shorter than it's head & body length. It's nose is blunt & small ears. A Roof Rat has a tail longer than it's head & body with bigger ears & a sharp nose. I'll attach a drawing.



Thanks for the drawing... So its a roof rat!!!   Now I have a better idea of how to tell them apart...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 29, 2013)

I mean, the taste is the only sure way to distinguish between norway rat and roof rat.  How did it taste?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 29, 2013)

The difference is interesting. I never knew about Roof rats. We always called the Norway rats Wharf rats and my wife's family called them Sewer rats. She lived in the city and i lived in the country. Maybe that was the difference. They loved living around chicken houses and we shot them with our 22 rifles. 

Norway rats like low areas and roof rats like high areas.  I can truly say I haven't noticed any taste difference but if I had to eat one I'd rather try a roof rat than a Sewer Rat.

http://www.ratbehavior.org/QuizNorwayRatRoofRat.htm#TellingApart


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 30, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I mean, the taste is the only sure way to distinguish between norway rat and roof rat.  How did it taste?



I didn't get to find out... Right after I took the photo an Eagle swooped down and grabbed it leaving behind this nifty spray bottle...


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 30, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> The difference is interesting. I never knew about Roof rats. We always called the Norway rats Wharf rats and my wife's family called them Sewer rats. She lived in the city and i lived in the country. Maybe that was the difference. They loved living around chicken houses and we shot them with our 22 rifles.
> 
> Norway rats like low areas and roof rats like high areas.  I can truly say I haven't noticed any taste difference but if I had to eat one I'd rather try a roof rat than a Sewer Rat.
> 
> http://www.ratbehavior.org/QuizNorwayRatRoofRat.htm#TellingApart



I'm still now sure what it was... it did come out of a burrow in the ground.... that's how I got it with my 22 pistol... kinda like close range prairie dog hunting


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Aug 13, 2013)

That Is a p&y rat for sure !


----------



## jknight (Aug 16, 2013)

*rats*

greed gets them lol








http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/jknight1/media/hometownhogs.mp4.html


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beQc-WDMnow


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 21, 2013)

I just call them nasty rats


----------



## gdaagent (Sep 21, 2013)

It is a Norway rat. Very common.


----------

